# [SOLVED] ACMEInstaller didn't install ClockworkMod?



## nh5 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is the ACMEInstaller supposed to auto install ClockworkMod. I had the zip for clockwork in the cminstall folder. Through moboot whenever I choose the boot ClockworkMod option I get Boot Failed!

I am able to run novacom boot mem:// uImage.ClockworkMod and run it that way when needed. But has anyone found a fix for this yet. I also tried mounting the boot partition in clockworkMod and then installing the zip from within ClockworkMod. Still no luck.

I'm guessing someone's figured this out by now. Should I rerun the ACMEInstaller?

EDIT: Reran the ACMEInstaller with the CWM install zip in the cminstall folder. The Installer throws an error saying the device is out of space when in attempts install. Any Ideas?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you put this in the discussion thread so other users with possibly the same problem can maybe help or get help with you?


----------



## nh5 (Aug 24, 2011)

@gamer765, I'm not expecting support, I'm seeing if anyone else has found a solution to this yet. I've been working with android for over two years now. I'm more than qualified for installing this alpha.


----------



## neerajverma04 (Oct 13, 2011)

not big deal, just create folder again after connecting ur touchpad 2 ur pc and put clockmod file zip there (same as u install) but if android working already, so just put this file and do ACMEinstaller again (it will update just this : )) (even possible ur previous zip is corrupt, so download it again before doing all process 1se more.


----------



## nh5 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've attempted that. The ACMEInstaller shows an error stating that the memory is full. Who knows. It's not a big deal since I can still run it from novacom but from looking through the extensive release thread it seems others are encountering it.


----------



## jutley (Oct 13, 2011)

Doctor your tablet and do fresh reinstall it worked for me.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

If you had a custom webOS kernel installed, /boot is likely full and that's where clockwork resides.


----------



## nh5 (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, Thank you to Rposa, that's probably the issue will see if reverting to the palm kernel and rerunning the ACMEInstaller will repair it.


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

nh5 said:


> I've attempted that. The ACMEInstaller shows an error stating that the memory is full. Who knows. It's not a big deal since I can still run it from novacom but from looking through the extensive release thread it seems others are encountering it.


how do you run clockworkmod from novacom? I'm having the same issue and I just want to install gapps


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned. If you have nothing constructive to post then don't bother posting.


----------



## nh5 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks,

In the end I had to webos Doctor, got everything back to defaults webos wise. Then ran the ACMEInstaller with all the zips in the folder and clockworkmod installed perfectly


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

Your /boot partition was too full. Doctor clears it out, hence it fixed it


----------

